# 'Healthy' drinks and snacks that contain up to 13 times more sugar than a DOUGHNUT



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2013)

Fruit coolers and frappucinos might sound healthy but it seems they aren't quite as good for you as they claim, after new research revealed that both have more sugar than a Krispy Kreme doughnut. 

An analysis of some of the most sugary products sold in Britain found that a large red berry 'fruit cooler' from Costa Coffee contains 97.1g of sugar, the equivalent to 24 teaspoons.

By contrast, a Krispy Kreme original glazed doughnut contains just 7g of sugar - more than 13 times less than the Costa drink.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-snacks-contain-13-times-sugar-DOUGHNUT.html


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 29, 2013)

I've not had a problem with Krispy Kreme doughnuts, just share them with friends so as to reduce your intake.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 29, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> I've not had a problem with Krispy Kreme doughnuts, just share them with friends so as to reduce your intake.


Share?  SHARE?  A Krispy Kreme?  Does not compute!


----------



## Highlander (Sep 29, 2013)

Just give me the jam donut.  Managed to walk away from a pack of five today!  Such will power.


----------



## Mark T (Sep 29, 2013)

OMG!  A maximum size fruit drink contains lots of sugar!  I'd never have guessed!

The Daily Fail's reporting skills are there expected quantity, the Donut actually contains 25g of carb's (yes, 7g in sugar) but I suppose it's a bit too much to expect them to understand that there is no real difference.

Also the Costa is twice the serving weight so it's not exactly like for like!  So you would have to have two donuts to match the weight of the cooler.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 29, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Share?  SHARE?  A Krispy Kreme?  Does not compute!



Don't you buy the box then? I didn't mean to share 1 doughnut.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 29, 2013)

Mark T said:


> OMG!  A maximum size fruit drink contains lots of sugar!  I'd never have guessed!
> 
> The Daily Fail's reporting skills are there expected quantity, the Donut actually contains 25g of carb's (yes, 7g in sugar) but I suppose it's a bit too much to expect them to understand that there is no real difference.
> 
> Also the Costa is twice the serving weight so it's not exactly like for like!  So you would have to have two donuts to match the weight of the cooler.



To be fair, the article was about the consumption of sugar, not about low carb diet.  The cooler was stated at 97g sugar, 2 KK doughnuts still only come to 14 g sugar so nowhere near as bad.  

You would probably have to be a serious Doughnut eater to consume several in a day, but I suspect there are quite a few people who have several CostaCoffees in a day.


There are different KK doughnuts: with the Millionaires Shortbread having 43g carb and 21g sugar.  Even a Primo Hot Choc with mallo is 36g sugar.


----------



## Mark T (Sep 30, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> ...You would probably have to be a serious Doughnut eater to consume several in a day, but I suspect there are quite a few people who have several CostaCoffees in a day...


Oops, guilty as charged  OK, maybe not several everyday.

Although, a standard (medium) Costa Latte is only 15.4g Carb (14.8g Sugar, mostly lactose).

I'll have to one day try the Soya version since that's half the sugar and carbs or a skimmed/whole milk version.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 30, 2013)

I've developed a liking for strong black coffee with a shot of sugar free vanilla or caramel syrup.  I have a supply of the carb-free syrup at home as well from LowCarbMegastore.com, a bottle each of vanilla, hazelnut and Irish cream (that tastes like Baileys).


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 30, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I've developed a liking for strong black coffee with a shot of sugar free vanilla or caramel syrup.  I have a supply of the carb-free syrup at home as well from LowCarbMegastore.com, a bottle each of vanilla, hazelnut and Irish cream (that tastes like Baileys).



I didn't know there were carb-free coffee syrups available.  Mind you, I once tested the effect on me of drinking a Costa Latte sweetened with 20ml of Monin Praline Syrup; my BG was 5.5 just before, had spiked at 9.0 an hour later, and had dropped back to 6.6 two hours after drinking; so I reckoned that it's OK for me to have one a day of those...


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 30, 2013)

Most of the coffee chains do at least one sugar free flavour.  Those I buy online sound expensive at about ?7 a 750ml bottle, but you only need a tablespoon at a time.  LOADS of flavours available!


----------



## Mark T (Sep 30, 2013)

I've got monin sugar free syrup at home.  But it's not carb free.

its ?12 per 1 litre bottle and 4g carb per 30ml.  But you dont need much.

Be warned though, it's an -itol based sweetener!


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 30, 2013)

The DaVinci brand in my cupboard is sweetened with sucralose, so no nasty effects.


----------



## Mark T (Sep 30, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> The DaVinci brand in my cupboard is sweetened with sucralose, so no nasty effects.


Actually, so is the monin.  I had a look when I got home.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 1, 2013)

I've just ordered one bottle each of Huckleberry and of Hazelnut from LowCarbMegastore. I'd love to try their cherry and pineapple syrups when they're back in stock (those would probably make good Sodastream flavours), also their praline syrup. And at ?8.50 for a 750ml bottle, theyre cheaper than Monin syrups from Costa (?14.95 for a 1 litre botle; that's 1.495p per ml, whereas the others are 1.133p per ml).

However, the LowCarbMegastore site does have one or two errors, such as referring to "30kgs". Units are adjectives, only nouns and verbs can be singular or plural; "30kgs" means "30 kilogram-seconds", which is nonsense.


----------

